# Wire uncoupler



## chieftopcop (Apr 2, 2016)

Dilemma needing help!

Have three 027 uncouplers but no controllers. Does anyone have a diagram for utilizing either a spst or spdt switch to operate this.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Found a DTDP thread

search 6019 for many more threads.

Go to amazon and buy the Greenberg service manual. It's time. Olsen's Library has it too.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Did you solve this problem?


----------



## chieftopcop (Apr 2, 2016)

TMan,,,nope still looking...

By the way,,to all who recommend Grennbergs Manual,,,have had one for quite a while now....

Even purchased a 6029 track with two button controller from EBay,,,listed as being in excellent condition, of course it was a total ripoff,,,
Wires on both units cut right at the edges, will have to re wire both.

Need to start listening to wife..she keeps telling me to buy new and not someone elses junk.

There's a reason I purchase Milwaukee and Craftsmen tools and not Black & Decker !!

Looks like in EBay a dollar saved is a dollar wasted!!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Rewire is a snap. Just follow the manual. A screwdriver, solder iron, and wire stripper.


----------

